# Starting a Small Arizona Farm - lots of questions!



## ABW1991 (Jan 27, 2021)

Hi there! 

This is my first post here. 

We are moving from Seattle to North Scottsdale, AZ. We have bought a small property (about 1.2 acres) in the Rio Verde area.

We would like to have a couple mini goats, and then ideally two horses.

I’ve ridden all my life (hunters/equitation) but I’ve almost always kept my horses at a boarding barn, so I’m new to this! I’m excited but a bit overwhelmed and nervous.

we are planning to build a small enclosure for the mini goats, and then a run in type enclosure for the horses, a small tack room, etc, and then have it all fenced. For riding, I’m planning on either doing trails or trailering my horse to a barn nearby.

any one have any suggestions of where to start with this endeavor?

Comments, suggestions, advice, all welcome!
Thanks!!!


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

The extension office for the county you'll be moving to will have almost all the information you need to get started. They are affiliated with a state university and have access to user-friendly info that is local. 

Fencing? Shelters? Nutrition for both species? Health topics for both species? Manure management on a small acreage? Weed control and plant identification? 

They have it all.

Best wishes and enjoy!


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

Hopefully @bsms will chime in...


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

You'll probably be looking at a dry lot corral. Mine is 100' x 80' but the three horses in it almost never use that much space. We expect to reduce the size to about 75' x 75'. It is normal to just have a flat roof shelter for the horses. In Pima County, you can build without a building permit if they are below 200 sq ft. Need a permit showing location and compliance with setbacks. Don't know about Scottsdale. We have a 12x12 and a 10x10 side by side. We may switch that to 3 shelters of 12x12 clustered together. This photo is old - the girl in the picture is in the military now and the wrinkles around my eyes are now deep enough to photograph from space - but will give you some idea of what is typical:










Make sure you check the CC&Rs as well as the local zoning. Some places COULD have horses but ban it, or limit it in some way. Realtor/seller descriptions are not always helpful. Also check the HOA rules. Hay right now is running me $17/100 lbs bale. Paid over 20 at times. 80 lb sacks of hay pellets run about the same and are extremely useful when the wind blows.


----------



## All About Hope (Nov 10, 2020)

Your picture didn't load, @bsms....


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Browser issue? Loaded for me.


----------



## AbbySmith (Nov 15, 2020)

I can see it.


----------



## All About Hope (Nov 10, 2020)

Oh, now it loads. Gee, thanks, computer. Sorry and nevermind.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

Hello and welcome

This book should be a huge help. My understanding is Cherry Hill is the "go to" for horse keeping on minimal acreage

Horsekeeping on a Small Acreage: Designing and Managing Your Equine Facilities: Hill, Cherry: 9781580175357: Amazon.com: Books

IMO, your primary concern on 1.2 acres, which is shared with your home, is how to dispose of everyone's manure


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

FWIW, two of our three 80 gallon trash cans contain horse poop each week. Need to check with the trash services but I think most will haul it without objection. I find composting difficult in the desert. It just...dries. Unless you have a huge pile, but the neighbors tend to object to a huge poop pile when the homes are on 1-2 acre lots.


----------

